# Monty Roberts practitioners?



## ExRacers (24 July 2016)

or similar - are there any in or near Edinburgh? Needing help with haltering and catching issue.


----------



## fburton (25 July 2016)

Not sure if this is up to date, but according to the list the nearest Recommended Associate is in Northumberland.

http://www.intelligenthorsemanship.co.uk/recommended-associates/

I'm sure there would be no harm in contacting Intelligent Horsemanship directly (phone and email at top of page), if you wanted.


----------



## ExRacers (26 July 2016)

Very helpful - thank you!


----------



## chased by bees (27 July 2016)

If it's just for catching and haltering you could use clicker training. It's very straight forward and tends to work well. Normally the more difficult the horse the brighter it is so can pick up this kind of training well.


----------



## ExRacers (28 July 2016)

Great, thank you! This has been suggested to me so will give it a go too.


----------



## Edinburgh_lass (28 July 2016)

There is also Lucy Simpson in the borders, she definitely covers Edinburgh, she is not part of IH, but trained directly with Monty Roberts.


----------



## Jnhuk (29 July 2016)

Have heard good things about Gemma Pearson from Dick vet from a few different sources and a friend had her help with her youngster when a few issues arose.

http://www.ed.ac.uk/vet/services/equine-services/hospital/equinebehaviour


----------



## ExRacers (29 July 2016)

All great ideas - thanks to everyone who replied.


----------

